# Neuer Bikepark in Schmallenberg



## Wendeline (7. August 2020)

Das gibt eine schöne Ergänzung im Sauerland Die Vorlagen werden in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. August 2020)

Abonniert.

Darf ich schon Wüncshe äußern?

Wenn es was wird, wird es bestimmt ein Freizeitpark für die wachsende MTB-Community, familien- und einsteigerfreundlich, sicher und flowig.
Spaß beiseite, ich bin freudig gespannt.
Danke fürs Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (7. August 2020)

Ich bin an den Planungen leider nicht beteiligt. Aber was ich bisher mitbekommen habe, soll für alle was dabei sein. Also auch was mehr Anspruch.


----------



## JDEM (8. August 2020)

Hohe Lied, da ist der Lift schon ein Abenteuer... Bin gespannt was dort entsteht!


----------



## eBiker67 (12. August 2020)

Noch einen weiteren braucht kein Mensch! Wer gibt für diesen Killefitt die Genehmigung? 

Gruß 

Karl


----------



## Xyz79 (12. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Noch einen weiteren braucht kein Mensch! Wer gibt für diesen Killefitt die Genehmigung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karl


E Bikes brauch auch kein Mensch.


----------



## Wendeline (12. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Noch einen weiteren braucht kein Mensch! Wer gibt für diesen Killefitt die Genehmigung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karl



Sie sprechen also für alle Menschen... interessant ?


----------



## eBiker67 (13. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> E Bikes brauch auch kein Mensch.



mimimimimi  ?



Wendeline schrieb:


> Sie sprechen also für alle Menschen... interessant ?



Sie können mich hören... interessant!  ? 

Bei bereits 3 vorhandenen Parks nehme ich mir einfach mal heraus dieses Projekt in Frage zu stellen. Sowohl der Ski- als auch der Bike-Tourismus bringt nicht nur Geld in die Kassen, sondern auch Probleme.

Bist Du Schmallenberger?


----------



## JDEM (13. August 2020)

Beim Skitourismus kann ich die Probleme verstehen, aber bei nem kleinen Park, dazu noch fernab jeglicher Zivilisation? 
Denke die Probleme werden dann eher durch den Massentourismus in Winterberg erzeugt.


----------



## Wendeline (14. August 2020)

Wen es interessiert was grundsätzlich geplant ist, der kann sich jetzt im Ratsinformationssystem der Stadt Schmallenberg die Unterlagen ansehen:
Ratsinformationssystem Schmallenberg 
einfach auf den TOP klicken, dann werden die einzelnen Anlagen angezeigt.


----------



## Kraxler23 (16. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Noch einen weiteren braucht kein Mensch! Wer gibt für diesen Killefitt die Genehmigung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karl


Ja sauber Carl... Da brauchen wir viel mehr von, damit die Nutzungsfrequenz in den normalen Wäldern wieder abnimmt. Gibt ja nur noch stress überall durch den Mtb und besonders Ebike boom. Ätzend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBiker67 (17. August 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Denke die Probleme werden dann eher durch den Massentourismus in Winterberg erzeugt.



Das ist möglicherweise der Auslösemoment gewesen. "Man" möchte Winterberg entlasten, und den Touristenstrom verteilen. Da ich die Bauernschläue aber seit 15 Jahren hier beobachte werden damit Probleme verlagert und neue geschaffen, von denen die Verantwortlichen Stand heute noch keinen blassen Schimmer haben. Es haben sich bei jeder Maßnahme bezüglich des Tourismus (Wandern, Ski und Bike) auch Probleme eingestellt. Von den Folgen für die ohnehin schon sehr stark belastete Ökologie ganz zu schweigen. 



Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Da brauchen wir viel mehr von, damit die Nutzungsfrequenz in den normalen Wäldern wieder abnimmt. Ätzend....



Weißt Du was wirklich ätzend ist? Dieses mit Verlaub dürre Gelaber von Nutzungsdruck und Nutzungsfrequenz und dergleichen. Lebst Du im Sauerland? Wie groß ist Dein Aktionsradius in den Wäldern FALLS Du hier überhaupt lebst? 

Ich fahre hier jedes Ziel mit dem Bike in einem Umkreis von 75 km von Arnsberg aus an, und kann mir ein Urteil über das Nutzungsverhalten von Mountainbikern im Sauerland erlauben. Das ist bei weitem nicht so krass wie das hier oft erzählt wird. Es gibt Bereiche wie z.B. der Streifen von Wildewiese bis Eslohe, wo ich in der Woche vielleicht aber nicht immer auch ein paar Mountainbikern begegne. Bei den Pausen die ich unterwegs mache auch kaum eine Begegnung. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, ist das Verkehrsaufkommen am Wochenende an den Talsperren Sorpe, Möhne und Henne hoch bis sehr hoch, ebbt aber je weiter die Entfernung ist spürbar ab. Ungefähr einmal im Monat fahre ich auch Richtung Winterberg. Alles was nördlich davon liegt wie die Ecke um Niedersfeld, Siedlinghausen und Bödefeld das gleiche Spiel, und das gehört alles schon zur Bikearena. Mir begegnet eher mal ein älteres Pärchen auf ihren Pedelecs als "ne Horde" MTBler.

Und noch etwas: Schmallenberg ist wirklich jodwedeeeee und alles andere als verkehrsgünstig. Da werden sich die Anwohner aber über das höhere Verkehrsaufkommen durch die die den Park mit dem Auto anfahren sehr freuen! Der einzige der sich bestimmt jetzt schon die Hände reibt ist Hellermanns Hütte! ??

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## Wendeline (17. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Und noch etwas: Schmallenberg ist wirklich jodwedeeeee und alles andere als verkehrsgünstig. Da werden sich die Anwohner aber über das höhere Verkehrsaufkommen durch die die den Park mit dem Auto anfahren sehr freuen! Der einzige der sich bestimmt jetzt schon die Hände reibt ist Hellermanns Hütte! ??


Hellermanns Hütte hat den Antrag gestellt, natürlich gehen die Eigentümer davon aus, dass es Gewinn bringt. Warum sollten sie sonst so viel Geld investieren?


----------



## mad raven (24. August 2020)

Man kann die Präsentation einsehen was gebaut werden soll: click.
3x Einfach
2z Mittel
1x Jumpline
2x Schwer
1x Uphill
1x  Übungsparcour.
und die meisten trails zwischen 1.5km und 2.9km.  Klingt schon nicht nach einem Kleinem Park.

Ich bin gespannt was schneller fertig wird, die Enduro Line in Willingen oder der hier.


----------



## Wendeline (28. August 2020)

Der Stadtrat hat schon mal einstimmig zugestimmt?


----------



## Kraxler23 (30. August 2020)

Geil geil geil, wie ist denn die ungefähre Zeitplanung?


----------



## eBiker67 (30. August 2020)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Der Stadtrat hat schon mal einstimmig zugestimmt?



Das war klar - der Hellermann hat ja seine Leute dort!  ? ? Geschäftsmann durch und durch.

Wer die Topographie der "Hohen Liedes" kennt weiß, dass das der technisch anspruchsvollste Park werden könnte. 

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler23 (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Das war klar - der Hellermann hat ja seine Leute dort!  ? ? Geschäftsmann durch und durch.
> 
> Wer die Topographie der "Hohen Liedes" kennt weiß, dass das der technisch anspruchsvollste Park werden könnte.
> 
> ...


Und das ist doch eine Super Ergänzung zu den Murmelbahnparks (Bis auf Olpe).


----------



## eBiker67 (30. August 2020)

Ich mag nur die die ihren Arsch auf dem Rad zum Park bewegen und nicht mit dem Auto!  ??

Und weil sich die meisten hier an meinem Nick und einem meiner Fortbewegungsmittel reiben. Der Anteil von Rennrad und eMTB liegt in der Jahresfahrleistung bei 50:50. Ergo sollten sich die Spacken mindestens 50% mehr Argumente einfallen lassen...

In diesem Sinnen einen schönen Sonntag. 

Karl


----------



## Wendeline (30. August 2020)

@Kraxler23 mit einer konkreteren zeitlichen Planung war die Projektgruppe noch zurückhaltend, da ja Bezirksregierung und Hochsauerlandkreis auch involviert sind. Der Stadtrat war nur die erste Hürde. Und ersten Planungen wurden durch Corona ein wenig durcheinander gebracht. Es soll aber sobald die Planungen vorangeschritten sind, auch die Öffentlichkeit weiter informiert werden z.B. im öffentlichen Teil einer Bezirksausschusssitzung. Ich werde weiter berichten, wenn ich was höre.


----------



## Xyz79 (30. August 2020)

Wendeline schrieb:


> @Kraxler23 mit einer konkreteren zeitlichen Planung war die Projektgruppe noch zurückhaltend, da ja Bezirksregierung und Hochsauerlandkreis auch involviert sind. Der Stadtrat war nur die erste Hürde. Und ersten Planungen wurden durch Corona ein wenig durcheinander gebracht. Es soll aber sobald die Planungen vorangeschritten sind, auch die Öffentlichkeit weiter informiert werden z.B. im öffentlichen Teil einer Bezirksausschusssitzung. Ich werde weiter berichten, wenn ich was höre.


Wäre eine super Ergänzung wenn der Park zustande käme.


----------



## Xyz79 (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Ich mag nur die die ihren Arsch auf dem Rad zum Park bewegen und nicht mit dem Auto!  ??
> 
> Und weil sich die meisten hier an meinem Nick und einem meiner Fortbewegungsmittel reiben. Der Anteil von Rennrad und eMTB liegt in der Jahresfahrleistung bei 50:50. Ergo sollten sich die Spacken mindestens 50% mehr Argumente einfallen lassen...
> 
> ...


Naja. Ich sehe deutlich mehr Leute die ihr Mofa auf dem Heckträger durch die Gegend fahren als Leute Downhiller.


----------



## Collateral (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Ich mag nur die die ihren Arsch auf dem Rad zum Park bewegen und nicht mit dem Auto!  ??



Da stimme ich Dir total zu. Die Leute sollen gefälligst alle mit ihren DH-Bombern selbst zum Park radeln statt mit dem Auto fahren. Sonst sind sie nämlich faul und gar keine richtigen MTB'ler. Sind ja schließlich Fahrräder und die sind zum Fahren da. Ich bin auch dafür, dass man grundsätzlich nur auf Skiern zur Piste anreist und dass jeder Sportflieger die Anreise zum Flugplatz mit dem Flugzeug erledigt. Und nicht zu vergessen die Kart-Racer, die auch eigentlich mit dem Kart zur Strecke fahren sollten.
Ich finde, die machen es sich alle ganz schön leicht, wenn sie sagen, dass das Sportgeräte sind, die ausschließlich für sehr spezifische Bedingungen geschaffen wurden.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Wäre eine super Ergänzung wenn der Park zustande käme.


Das hängt wohl dann vom Ergebnis ab, ob es eine Ergänzung wird.


----------



## piilu (30. August 2020)

Erste Amtshandlung sollte ein Didie Schneider verbot sein


----------



## eBiker67 (30. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Naja. Ich sehe deutlich mehr Leute die ihr Mofa auf dem Heckträger durch die Gegend fahren als Leute Downhiller.



Man sieht immer nur das was man sehen will. ? Genau wie der "Kennerblick", dass alle Mofafahrer verkehrtherum auf ihrem Pony sitzen. ?



Collateral schrieb:


> Sind ja schließlich Fahrräder und die sind zum Fahren da. Ich bin auch dafür, dass man grundsätzlich nur auf Skiern zur Piste anreist und dass jeder Sportflieger die Anreise zum Flugplatz mit dem Flugzeug erledigt. Und nicht zu vergessen die Kart-Racer, die auch eigentlich mit dem Kart zur Strecke fahren sollten.



Nö - ich mag nur die Mountainbiker nicht, die ihren Arsch und das Bike mit dem Auto zum Park transportieren müssen. Obwohl die Skifahrer (und vor allem die mit dem gelben Kennzeichen an ihren Karren) hier an jedem Wochenende der Saison auch für ein Verkehrschaos sorgen. Die könnte ich auch noch mit rein nehmen. Danke für den Tipp! ??

Viele Grüße!

Karl

btw: wer von Euch kommt überhaupt aus dem HSK?


----------



## Collateral (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Nö - ich mag nur die Mountainbiker nicht, die ihren Arsch und das Bike mit dem Auto zum Park transportieren müssen. Obwohl die Skifahrer (und vor allem die mit dem gelben Kennzeichen an ihren Karren) hier an jedem Wochenende der Saison auch für ein Verkehrschaos sorgen. Die könnte ich auch noch mit rein nehmen. Danke für den Tipp! ??



Ich glaube, die blöden Mountainbiker, die "ihren Arsch und das Bike mit dem Auto zum Park transportieren müssen" und die Skifahrer (auch die mit dem gelben Kennzeichen) verschaffen Deiner ansonsten eher strukturschwachen Wohnregion ein ganz gutes wirtschaftliches Auskommen, wenn sie im Anschluss ans Biken oder Skifahren ihre Ärsche auch noch irgendwo satt machen und zur Ruhe betten wollen.

So what. Viel Spaß beim 50% Mofa fahren, vor allem natürlich zum Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBiker67 (30. August 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> strukturschwachen Wohnregion ein ganz gutes wirtschaftliches Auskommen.



Mit der Ansicht outest Du Dich als völlig ahnungslos was die wirtschaftliche Struktur von Südwestfalen (zu dem der HSK gehört) betrifft. Die ist durch eine Fülle von großen und mittelständischen Unternehmen in den Bereich Automobilzulieferer, Maschinenbau, Lampenindustrie und Elektrotechnik geprägt. Nehme ich nur den HSK, dann ist der zweitgrößte Arbeitgeber die Agrar- und Forstwirtschaft (Stichwort Weihnachtsbäume). Die Tourismusbranche nimmt im Vergleich dazu einen Platz im unteren Mittelfeld ein. ?

Auf die paar am Lift lutschenden Downhiller mehr wegen einen neuen Park sind die Leute bis auf einen hier nicht angewiesen.?

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Auf die paar am Lift lutschenden Downhiller mehr wegen einen neuen Park sind die Leute bis auf einen hier nicht angewiesen.?


Deswegen bauen die Leute dann ja auch einen weiteren Park, weil sie die Lappen aus dem Fenster nicht schnell genug schmeißen können.


----------



## Collateral (30. August 2020)

Und weil die Tourismusbranche einen Platz im Mittelfeld einnimmt, ist sie verzichtbar für das Sauerland? Aha.
Zumal ja die Forstwirtschaft durch das Wetter der letzten Jahre und Schädlingsbefall bei euch gar nicht mehr weiß, wohin mit dem ganzen Geld.

Scheint ja ein sehr emotionales Thema für Dich zu sein, wenn Du von Beginn an von "dürrem Gelaber", "Spacken", "Leuten, die ihren Arsch mit dem Auto zum Park transportieren" und "am Lift lutschenden Downhillern" schreibst.

Ist das so eine Forums-Sache, mit der Du Deinen ganz persönlichen Frust über die ganzen bösen Touris im schönen HSK abbaust oder redest Du grundsätzlich mit allen so?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2020)

Ist das der Zweitaccount von 20-36? ?


----------



## Wendeline (30. August 2020)

Schmallenberg ist auf den Tourismus tatsächlich nicht in dem Maße angewiesen, wie z.B. Winterberg. Es gibt jede Menge mittelständische Betriebe, die nichts mit dem Tourismus zu tun haben. U.a. gibt es in einem wirklichen Kaff eine Firma die die Kassensystem für eine sehr große Discounter-Kette liefern und supporten. Die Stadt hat aus dem Jahr 2019 einen Überschuss von 4,7 Millionen Euro in die Ausgleichsrücklage stecken können. Das meiste kommt da aus der Gewerbesteuer. Aber für den einzelnen Skiliftbetreiber fällt natürlich einiges an Einnahmen weg. Insgesamt liegt der touristische Schwerpunkt eher bei gutbetucht (z.B. Deimann) oder Familienurlaub auf dem Bauernhof (z.B.Ebbinghof). Da bringt der Bikepark eher nur bedingt was.

Man muss sich schon die einzelnen Städte und Gemeinden angucken und nicht zwangsläufig den Kreis. Die Stadt Armsberg hat ganz andere Schwerpunkte als die Stadt Brilon oder Medebach.


----------



## eBiker67 (30. August 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> Deinen ganz persönlichen Frust über die ganzen bösen Touris



Ist das jetzt die Übersprungshandlung weil Du von der "strukturarmen" Wirtschaft hier keinen blassen Schimmer hast? Oder hast Du ein Problem damit wie ich schreibe? Das war lediglich ein Spiegel der allgemein üblichen Forendiktion den ich vorgehalten habe... das merkt natürlich nicht jeder! 

Gegen Touristen habe ich überhaupt nichts. Aber etwas gegen Leute die die Natur hier mit Füßen treten. Ob die von auswärts oder von hierher kommen ist mir scheißegal. Und davon gibt es zuviele, wenn ich an den Müll denke, der hier im Wald verklappt wird. Und wenn ein neuer Park gebaut wird, dann bedeutet das auch Nebengeräusche, die man auf dem Schirm haben muss. Ich hoffe die Herren in Schmallenberg haben das mit in der Planung, und eine Lösung dafür parat.

Darum geht es. Und nicht um einen Frust den ich nicht habe. Kapierst Du überhaupt irgendwas? Muss man alles befürworten? Darf es hier nur eine Meinung geben? Muss man wenn man keine Argument hat in die unterste Schublade greifen?

Was bist Du denn für einer?


----------



## Wendeline (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Gegen Touristen habe ich überhaupt nichts. Aber etwas gegen Leute die die Natur hier mit Füßen treten. Ob die von auswärts oder von hierher kommen ist mir scheißegal. Und davon gibt es zuviele, wenn ich an den Müll denke, der hier im Wald verklappt wird. Und wenn ein neuer Park gebaut wird, dann bedeutet das auch Nebengeräusche, die man auf dem Schirm haben muss. Ich hoffe die Herren in Schmallenberg haben das mit in der Planung, und eine Lösung dafür parat.



Gibt es in Schmallenberg keine Frauen? oder brauchen die sich keine Gedanken machen? Die im Stadtrat sitzenden Grünen haben im Übrigen auch zugestimmt.


----------



## Collateral (30. August 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Übersprungshandlung weil Du von der "strukturarmen" Wirtschaft hier keinen blassen Schimmer hast?



Strukturschwach war in dem Zusammenhang sicherlich der falsche Ausdruck, was ich hiermit auch korrigiert wissen möchte. Aber wie Wendeline auch schon angemerkt hat, scheint mir das doch auch sehr individuell von der jeweiligen Kommune abzuhängen. Und dass pauschal der gesamte HSK auf den Biketourismus scheißen kann, stelle ich doch sehr infrage.

Ganz abgesehen davon finde ich es aber auch einen interessanten Affekt, seinem Gegenüber "Übersprungshandlungen" vorzuwerfen, wenn man selbst seit seinem ersten Beitrag hier einfach nur rumätzt. Das wird auch durch Dein dauerironisches "Schöne Grüße" unter jedem einzelnen Beitrag nicht besser. Dass Du aber in der Diskussion derartig schnell an dem Punkt bist, mir sozial dysfunktionales Verhalten anzudichten, bestätigt mich, dass da eine Menge unbewältigter Gefühle bei Dir im Bauch sein müssen. Das macht es auch ziemlich sinnfrei, wenn wir beide uns hier jetzt noch weiter unterhalten.

Auf die von Dir gestellten Fragen möchte ich Dir deshalb auch nur noch einmal folgende Hinweise geben:

*


eBiker67 schrieb:



			Darf es hier nur eine Meinung geben?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


eBiker67 schrieb:


> Noch einen weiteren braucht kein Mensch! Wer gibt für diesen Killefitt die Genehmigung?





eBiker67 schrieb:


> Weißt Du was wirklich ätzend ist? Dieses mit Verlaub dürre Gelaber [...].




*


eBiker67 schrieb:



			Muss man wenn man keine Argument hat in die unterste Schublade greifen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


eBiker67 schrieb:


> Ergo sollten sich die Spacken mindestens 50% mehr Argumente einfallen lassen...





eBiker67 schrieb:


> Auf die paar am Lift lutschenden Downhiller mehr wegen einen neuen Park [sic!] sind die Leute bis auf einen hier nicht angewiesen.?





eBiker67 schrieb:


> Kapierst Du überhaupt irgendwas? [...] Was bist Du denn für einer?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist das der Zweitaccount von 20-36? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBiker67 (2. September 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> scheint mir das doch auch sehr individuell von der jeweiligen Kommune abzuhängen. Und dass pauschal der gesamte HSK auf den Biketourismus scheißen kann, stelle ich doch sehr infrage.



Wenn es um die Sache geht dann lese ich nur Phrasen. Es scheint nirgendwo - es geht hier um die Interessen eines einzelnen Unternehmers, dem durch den Klimawandel ein Teil seines Geschäftsfeldes abhanden gekommen ist. Kein Schnee mehr, kein Wintersport mehr. Für Schneekanonen ist wohl kein Geld da... machen wir nen Bikepark auf. Alles kein Thema. Die örtliche Politik verkauft das aber als eine tolle Idee, die dem Allgemeinwohl dient. Warum sagen die nicht einfach die Wahrheit? 



Collateral schrieb:


> wenn man selbst seit seinem ersten Beitrag hier einfach nur rumätzt



Der eigentliche Grund dass Du Dich hier geäußerst hast sind meine Provokationen. Um die Sache und das eigentliche Thema geht es Dir hier gar nicht. Du kennst mich und meine Befindlichkeiten nullkommannull und stocherst in einem Nebel.  ? Dann stocher mal schön weiter.

Es ist wie mit dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen...






Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## Collateral (3. September 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> Das macht es auch ziemlich sinnfrei, wenn wir beide uns hier jetzt noch weiter unterhalten.



Womit wir dann auch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren können.


----------



## Deleted 519983 (6. September 2020)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Ja sauber Carl... Da brauchen wir viel mehr von, damit die Nutzungsfrequenz in den normalen Wäldern wieder abnimmt. Gibt ja nur noch stress überall durch den Mtb und besonders Ebike boom. Ätzend....


Oder wie in Bielefeld am Fernsehturm Knöllchen .


----------



## mad raven (7. September 2020)

bin am WE mal wieder in Willingen gewesen und würe sagen Bedarf für einen weiteren Park zwischen `Ausflugsziel für die ganze Familie mit den Kleinen` (Willingen)  und `Poser Park` (Winterberg) ist da.
Klar es gibt noch Olpe, aber da hat man für Bikepark doch sehr wenige Tiefenmeter


----------



## Jefe (7. September 2020)

...in Winterberg knubbelt es sich wirklich auch nur an den WEs im Bikepark, im Trailpark nebenan kannst Du 2 Std. fahren ohne auch nur einen zu treffen, unter der Woche sowieso.


----------



## Tobe_K (10. Oktober 2020)

Ziemlich ruhig hier geworden. Gibts schon Neuigkeiten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (12. Oktober 2020)

@eBiker67

Für jemanden der nicht aus Schmallenberg kommt, haust du schon ganz schön auf den Putz. Wieso überlässt du das Thema nicht einfach den Einheimischen ?


Meine Meinung dazu:
Ich bin kein Fan von Bikeparks und Skiliften. Da der Skilift in Gellighausen eh schon vorhanden ist, sehe ich einen neuen Bikepark dort eher als unkritisch an.

Das man sich als Ebiker über Downhillfahrer und Liftnutzer mockiert, finde ich dann aber schon recht seltsam. Die meisten E-Radler nutzen den Motor bergauf doch als Lift, um dann bergab (Downhill) zu fahren.

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass das nicht im Bikepark sondern auf Waldautobahnen (in seltensten Fällen auch auf Trails) passiert. Und ich sehe mittlerweile mehr Ebikes als normal Räder auf den Fahrradträgern.


----------



## DJTornado (12. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> @eBiker67
> 
> Für jemanden der nicht aus Schmallenberg kommt, haust du schon ganz schön auf den Putz. Wieso überlässt du das Thema nicht einfach den Einheimischen ?
> 
> ...


Die eBiker „mockieren“ sich über die Biker die die Höhenmeter mit dem Lift machen und sich über eBikes aufregen.


----------



## wirme (12. Oktober 2020)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Die eBiker „mockieren“ sich über die Biker die die Höhenmeter mit dem Lift machen und sich über eBikes aufregen.




Stimmt - wobei ich nichts gegen beide Parteien habe.


Von 2017 bis 2019 bin ich selber EMTB gefahren - und das über 10.000 km. Seit einem Jahr fahre ich wieder ohne Motor und schaffe mittlerweile ohne Unterstützung mehr km und Hm wie mit. Und ich bin auch Baujahr 1967.


----------



## DJTornado (12. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Stimmt - wobei ich nichts gegen beide Parteien habe.
> 
> 
> Von 2017 bis 2019 bin ich selber EMTB gefahren - und das über 10.000 km. Seit einem Jahr fahre ich wieder ohne Motor und schaffe mittlerweile ohne Unterstützung mehr km und Hm wie mit. Und ich bin auch Baujahr 1967.


+1


----------



## Kraxler23 (19. Oktober 2020)

Leudeee chillt mal alle! Und gibt's mittlerweile News vom Park?


----------



## Wendeline (19. Oktober 2020)

Was richtig neues gibt es nicht. Es müssen noch einige Gutachten zB bezüglich Umweltverträglichkeit etc. eingereicht werden. Wenn alle Unterlagen vorliegen gibt es die Bürgerbeteiligung d.h. hier können Einwendungen gegen die Planung eingebracht werden. Also nicht dass ihr meint, dass ihr da eure Wünsche loswerden könnt

Sobald ich wieder was neues weiß, melde ich mich.


----------



## Tobe_K (19. Oktober 2020)

also noch ein langwieriger Prozess =(


----------



## Wendeline (31. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn es aus der Umfrage nicht explizit hervorgeht, geht es hier um den geplanten  Bikepark in Gellinghausen:

Was ist euch wichtig im Bikepark


----------



## mad raven (31. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte nicht zu sehr abschweifen, aber ich finde das hier interessant:
Laut Radio Sauerland sollen wohl die Schneearmen Winter der Grund für die Idee mit dem Bikepark gewesen sein. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es zur Zeit dort aussieht? so Bau- bzw. Termin-technisch?


----------



## Tobe_K (1. Februar 2021)

Na Facebook und Instagram haben die schonmal =)

Green Hill Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocko Schamoni (14. Februar 2021)

Da ist ne Umfrage auf FB verlinkt. Hab ich mal mitgemacht. Kann nicht schaden wenn die wissen, was einem wichtig ist, wie z.B. natürliche, anspruchsvolle Endurostrecken.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Februar 2021)

Rocko Schamoni schrieb:


> Da ist ne Umfrage auf FB verlinkt. Hab ich mal mitgemacht. Kann nicht schaden wenn die wissen, was einem wichtig ist, wie z.B. natürliche, anspruchsvolle Endurostrecken.


Auf Facebook schadet alles!


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (14. Februar 2021)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Auf Facebook schadet alles!


Ja, bin ich grundsätzlich auch der Meinung. Ist aber wenigstens nur verlinkt und nicht direkt auf FB selbst.


----------



## mad raven (14. Februar 2021)

@Rocko Schamoni  das ist doch die selbe Umfrage die 5 Posts vorher schon verlinkt wurde


Wendeline schrieb:


> Auch wenn es aus der Umfrage nicht explizit hervorgeht, geht es hier um den geplanten  Bikepark in Gellinghausen:
> 
> Was ist euch wichtig im Bikepark


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (14. Februar 2021)

Ah okay, hatte ich aufgrund des Seitenumbruchs nicht gesehen!


----------



## Tobe_K (26. Februar 2021)

Weiß jemand ob da schon angefangen wurde zu bauen ?


----------



## gutelaunecola (26. Februar 2021)

Tobe_K schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob da schon angefangen wurde zu bauen ?


Glaube nicht. Die haben immer noch die Umfrage am laufen...


----------



## mad raven (26. Februar 2021)

die könnn doch auch bauen solange die läuft. welche trails kommen sollen steht doch schon fest.


----------



## Tobe_K (26. Februar 2021)

So sollte es normal nach Plan ablaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_Bo (26. Februar 2021)

Tobe_K schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob da schon angefangen wurde zu bauen ?


Bis vor einer Woche lag hier noch einiges an Schnee und der Frost steckt auch schon im Boden. Alle GALAs sind noch im Winterschlaf oder haben letzte Woche langsam angefangen 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja was um Cam Archiv sehen








						bergfex - Webcam Hohe Lied / Gellinghausen - Hohe Lied / Schmallenberg-Gellinghausen - Cam - Livecam
					

Webcam Hohe Lied / Gellinghausen - Hohe Lied / Schmallenberg-Gellinghausen: Alle Informationen zur Live Webcams Hohe Lied / Schmallenberg-Gellinghausen. Sie erhalten Wintersport-Infos zu Cam in Hohe Lied / Schmallenberg-Gellinghausen, zu Wetterkamera in Hohe Lied / Schmallenberg-Gellinghausen...




					www.bergfex.de


----------



## Mad_Buddha (2. März 2021)

Ich bin heute mal ein bisschen da rum gefahren, war aber nichts zu sehen. Da wird gerade ziemlich viel gefällt, aber das wird gerade allgemein viel. Ich werde ab un zu mal vorbei fahren und nach schauen, aber habe wenig Hoffnung, dass die bis zum Sommer einen Bikepark aus dem Boden stampfen. 
Wäre echt geil, noch eine Alternative zu Winterberg zu haben, wenn es im Sommer wieder voll wird.


----------



## piilu (7. März 2021)

Ist das eigentlich am gleichen Berg wo mal das Gravity NRW Rennen war?


----------



## JDEM (7. März 2021)

Ja, ist der selbe Berg


----------



## mad raven (27. April 2021)

Ich vermute mal fast es ist noch nichts weiter passiert? Oder weiß jemand was neues?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2021)

C.r.na 
Ich kaufe ein O. 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (28. April 2021)

Wohl eher Schnee aber nicht der für die Nase


----------



## piilu (1. Mai 2021)

Sieht zumindest auf dem Papier vielversprechend aus 


			https://pv-rat.de/ratsinfo/schmallenberg/5044/MjAyMCAwNyAyNCBCUGwgMTcwIEJpa2UtUGFyayBIb2hlIExpZWQgLSBWd1ZvcmxhZ2UgSVgtMTU1MyBBdWZzdGVsbHVuZyAtIEFubGFnZSAzIFByb2pla3QtUG9ydGZvbGlvIFN0cmVja2VucGxhbnVuZyBTY2huZWVzdGVybiBxIG9lZmZlbnRsLnBkZg==/12/n/62850.doc?fbclid=IwAR2EIEmA-XSrvUWDMPBW9b_j0TLL8-l8cIXw3HGh4vO3Aou_qIQG2Z6d2nk


----------



## Schumo (1. Mai 2021)

Sieht wirklich gut aus! 
Ich nehme mal an dass das "Oktober -> Januar" sich auf 2020/21 bezieht oder? 
Meine Eltern wohnen im Nachbardorf, und heute war da noch nichts von Bauarbeiten zu sehen, zumindest von unten aus.


----------



## mad raven (1. Mai 2021)

ich hatte zumindest 20/21 verstanden, aber bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher wo noch gar nix passiert zu sein scheint.


----------



## Wendeline (1. Mai 2021)

Das Verfahren zu Änderung des Flächennutzungs- und Aufstellung des Bebauungsplans ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Der Antrag ist Anfang 2020 gestellt worden, dann kam Corona dazwischen, so dass das Ganze erst im August 2020 im Technischen Ausschuss und Stadtrat behandelt werden konnte. Im Februar oder März 2021 war die Offenlegung bei der Stadt. Da bin ich aber gerade nicht sicher, ob da Einwendungen eingegangen sind oder nicht.


----------



## piilu (1. Mai 2021)

Immerhin scheint Didie Schneider nicht involviert zu sein was meine größte Sorge war


----------



## Pres_Skroob (4. Mai 2021)

Der Park soll wohl Familien und Fahrer aller Könnensstufen ansprechen.... klingt irgendwie 
nach Willingen🤔.... ob das mit Schlepplift so funktioniert? Ich hoffe naiver Weise auf naturbelassenere Strecken, Brechsandpisten gibt es in den anderen Parks ja genug 😎


----------



## piilu (4. Mai 2021)

Zumindest bei den Schwarzen Strecken steht mit natürlichem Charakter. Wieß ja nicht mit wie vielen Besuchern die rechnen Brechsand ist extrem teuer


----------



## Schumo (19. Juli 2021)

Schumo schrieb:


> Meine Eltern wohnen im Nachbardorf, und heute war da noch nichts von Bauarbeiten zu sehen, zumindest von unten aus.



Heute wieder dran vorbeigefahren, unverändert.


----------



## Wendeline (19. Juli 2021)

Es gibt auch noch keine Genehmigung.
Wer es genauer wissen will, hier ist die letzte Ratsitzung die das Thema behandelt hat: Ratssitzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (18. Oktober 2021)

Ursprünglich war für dieses Jahr geplant oder? Ist es realistisch dass bis 2022 etwas passiert?


----------



## 6ix-pack (19. Oktober 2021)

Es steht zumindest mal ein Bagger in der Liftspur. 🤷‍♂️
Wäre zu hoffen, dass es keine Arbeiten für die Wintersaison ist sondern für den Bikepark!

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon sehr!
👍


----------



## Schumo (21. Dezember 2021)

Auf Instagram kam zumindest schonmal ein kleiner Teaser.


			https://www.instagram.com/tv/CXwKzSUjDUf/


----------



## mad raven (23. Dezember 2021)

Schumo schrieb:


> Auf Instagram kam zumindest schonmal ein kleiner Teaser.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CXwKzSUjDUf/


naja, was heißt teaser? Sauerland von oben ohne das irgendetwas zu sehen ist was nach Bikepark oder Baustelle aussieht


----------



## Pres_Skroob (23. Dezember 2021)

Selbe Marketingagentur wie beim YT-mob 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Schumo (24. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> naja, was heißt teaser? Sauerland von oben ohne das irgendetwas zu sehen ist was nach Bikepark oder Baustelle aussieht



Dann nennen wir es mal ein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Soean (2. Januar 2022)

Mitte 2022, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (3. Februar 2022)

Man munkelt, heute ständen zwei Bagger und nen Transporter mit Green Hill auf dem Gelände.


----------



## DaveGo (12. Februar 2022)

Gibt es was neues bzgl. des Bikeparks in Schmallenberg?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (4. März 2022)

https://ratsinfoservice.de/ris/schmallenberg/meeting/details/1294

Und weiter geht‘s. Die Vorlagen werden eine Woche vor der Sitzung für die Öffentlichkeit veröffentlicht.


----------



## DaveGo (4. März 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> https://ratsinfoservice.de/ris/schmallenberg/meeting/details/1294
> 
> Und weiter geht‘s. Die Vorlagen werden eine Woche vor der Sitzung für die Öffentlichkeit veröffentlicht.


Hört sich schonmal gut an. Irgendwelche leute haben sicher ausgerechnet ob sich ein skipark bei dem Klimawandel lohnt. 

Der bikepark wird auf jedenfall im sommer offen sein. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Wendeline (4. März 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Hört sich schonmal gut an. Irgendwelche leute haben sicher ausgerechnet ob sich ein skipark bei dem Klimawandel lohnt.
> 
> Der bikepark wird auf jedenfall im sommer offen sein. Bin mal gespannt.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Betreiber sich das durchgerechnet haben. Sonst würden sie wohl kein Geld investieren. 

Hier geht es um Belange von z.B. Wasserschutz (wird in dem Gebiet Trinkwasser gewonnen?), Landwirtschaftskammer, Nachbarn etc. beim letzen Mal hatte u.a. die Bezirksregierung rechtlich Einwände.


----------



## Wendeline (15. März 2022)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen… der Bezirksausschuss hat einstimmig zugestimmt (das war abzusehen, der Bikepark wird als sehr positiv angesehen). Als Nächstes geht die Vorlage in den Technischen Ausschuss und dann in den Rat. Da kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass zugestimmt wird. Dann muss das Ganze wieder an die Bezirksregierung, die dann hoffentlich nichts mehr zu meckern hat.


----------



## md82 (15. März 2022)

Also Baubeginn in Deutschland ist dann ca. 2028? 😱

Tatsächlich wäre es schön, wenn eine Alternative zu Winterberg und Willingen entsteht.


----------



## Thiark (16. März 2022)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Noch einen weiteren braucht kein Mensch! Wer gibt für diesen Killefitt die Genehmigung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karl


Warum braucht es das nicht? Die Region verdient Geld und der Hang wird eh nicht genutzt. Wir freuen uns darauf. 5 Minuten entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiark (16. März 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> E Bikes brauch auch kein Mensch.


Kann ich so nicht unterstützen. Ich brauche schon ein EBike.


----------



## Thiark (16. März 2022)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Man sieht immer nur das was man sehen will. ? Genau wie der "Kennerblick", dass alle Mofafahrer verkehrtherum auf ihrem Pony sitzen. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die ganzen Leute einfach mal wieder abhauen,... was bleibt denn dann noch? Wenn die ihr Geld mit nehmen sieht es nicht gut aus für die Region. Warum so viel Hate?


----------



## Thiark (16. März 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht zu sehr abschweifen, aber ich finde das hier interessant:
> Laut Radio Sauerland sollen wohl die Schneearmen Winter der Grund für die Idee mit dem Bikepark gewesen sein.
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es zur Zeit dort aussieht? so Bau- bzw. Termin-technisch?


Vor zwei Wochen nichts zu sehen.


----------



## ar3a85 (16. März 2022)

Thiark schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen Leute einfach mal wieder abhauen,... was bleibt denn dann noch? Wenn die ihr Geld mit nehmen sieht es nicht gut aus für die Region. Warum so viel Hate?


Mit so einem Brauchst doch gar nicht diskutieren.
Das ist doch der Grund warum es in Deutschland immer erst dann vorwärts geht wenn die Leute in den Gremien wegsterben.

Er möchte halt seinen schönen HSK für sich. Ohne Holländer, böse Bikepark-Fahrer. Nur die Kuh, das verkommene Dorf inkl. Landflucht, demographischen und wirtschaftlichen Wandel und dann ab in die Abwärtsspirale.

Und nachher wird gejammert wenn's Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls wenn's in Schmallenberg losgeht und ich dort gerne als Tourist meine Euros lassen kann.


----------



## Pres_Skroob (16. März 2022)

woll😎


----------



## DJTornado (16. März 2022)

Thiark schrieb:


> Ich brauche schon ein EBike.


Hat da jemand Jehova gesagt?


----------



## Thiark (16. März 2022)

ar3a85 schrieb:


> Mit so einem Brauchst doch gar nicht diskutieren.
> Das ist doch der Grund warum es in Deutschland immer erst dann vorwärts geht wenn die Leute in den Gremien wegsterben.
> 
> Er möchte halt seinen schönen HSK für sich. Ohne Holländer, böse Bikepark-Fahrer. Nur die Kuh, das verkommene Dorf inkl. Landflucht, demographischen und wirtschaftlichen Wandel und dann ab in die Abwärtsspirale.
> ...


Du bist herzlich willkommen!!! Ich bin Essener und wir haben nebenan ein Ferienhaus. Letztens noch darüber diskutiert ob man nicht am Hunau einen Bikepark installieren kann. Man sieht ja was dann möglich ist. Umso mehr freut es mich, dass in Gellinghausen etwas geplant ist.


----------



## Marc_Bo (16. März 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Also Baubeginn in Deutschland ist dann ca. 2028? 😱
> 
> Tatsächlich wäre es schön, wenn eine Alternative zu Winterberg und Willingen entsteht.


Einfach drauf losbauen, machen die im Skigebiet auch immer 😂 Genehmigungen kommen dann hinterher


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. März 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen… der Bezirksausschuss hat einstimmig zugestimmt (das war abzusehen, der Bikepark wird als sehr positiv angesehen). Als Nächstes geht die Vorlage in den Technischen Ausschuss und dann in den Rat. Da kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass zugestimmt wird. Dann muss das Ganze wieder an die Bezirksregierung, die dann hoffentlich nichts mehr zu meckern hat.



Danke für diesen interessanten "Einblick"! 👍


----------



## Almi41 (3. April 2022)

Die Bauarbeiten sind mit einem kanadischen Team in vollem Gänge. Eröffnung wird wohl Sommer 2022 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crashtest-Domi (3. April 2022)




----------



## WilliWildsau (5. April 2022)

Ich glaube, in den nächsten Jahren werde ich wohl dann häufiger in Schmallenberg zu Gast sein
Wenn der Mann, der den Whistler Bikepark erschaffen hat im Sauerland Hand anlegt, dann könnte etwas sehr gutes dort entstehen😎🙌


----------



## piilu (6. April 2022)

Klingt ja schon mal ganz gut wird dann wohl eher auf nächstes Jahr hinauslaufen


----------



## md82 (6. April 2022)

Hoffentlich werden dort schöne, naturbelassene Trails entstehen. Das wäre ein Träumchen. 🤗


----------



## Clix4Bricks (7. April 2022)

Das bisher veröffentlichte Material auf YT und Instagram lassen von der Professionalität her zumindest auf recht hohe Ambitionen schließen. Sobald sich das Wetter etwas gebessert hat, werde ich dort mal vorbeifahren. Wenn das erklärte Ziel im Sommer 2022 an den Start zu gehen nach wie vor Bestand hat, müsste ja bald schon mal etwas zu sehen sein. Wäre auf jeden Fall eine tolle weitere Option „vor der Haustür“.


----------



## Thiark (7. April 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Klingt ja schon mal ganz gut wird dann wohl eher auf nächstes Jahr hinauslaufen


Nix nächstes Jahr. Diesen Sommer steht. Und sagen wir es so… es sieht gut aus! 🤩


----------



## piilu (7. April 2022)

Thiark schrieb:


> Nix nächstes Jahr. Diesen Sommer steht. Und sagen wir es so… es sieht gut aus! 🤩


Wäre natürlich super. Wenn die noch nichts gebaut haben klingt das leider sehr optimistisch


----------



## Thiark (7. April 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich super. Wenn die noch nichts gebaut haben klingt das leider sehr optimistisch


Diesen Sommer! 😉


----------



## Almi41 (7. April 2022)

Keine Angst Leute, da ist schon einiges gebaut worden. Rampen, Tunnel, Brücken... Man erkennt was es wird. Und es wird stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (7. April 2022)

Der Rat hat gerade auch einstimmig zugestimmt und ja, man sieht schon einiges! Wenn’s die Tage mal wieder etwas trockener und weniger windig ist, geh ich mal ne Runde niggeln.


----------



## Pres_Skroob (7. April 2022)

Kamera nicht vergessen 😊


----------



## Thiark (7. April 2022)

Pres_Skroob schrieb:


> Kamera nicht vergessen 😊


Am besten NICHT die Cam anschmeißen! Wird ausdrücklich gewünscht nicht die Trommel zu drehen. 😉🤫


----------



## Pres_Skroob (7. April 2022)

Thiark schrieb:


> Am besten NICHT die Cam anschmeißen! Wird ausdrücklich gewünscht nicht die Trommel zu drehen. 😉🤫


Gut dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen 😎


----------



## Wendeline (19. April 2022)

Ich war am Wochenende mal gucken. Sommer ist echt realistisch!  Und was man bisher erkennen kann, sieht seeeeehr vielversprechend aus🤩🤩🤩

Und die Burger in der Hütte sind auch sehr empfehlenswert 😁


----------



## Pres_Skroob (19. April 2022)

Wie viel Brechsand wurde bis jetzt rangeschafft? 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiark (19. April 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende mal gucken. Sommer ist echt realistisch!  Und was man bisher erkennen kann, sieht seeeeehr vielversprechend aus🤩🤩🤩
> 
> Und die Burger in der Hütte sind auch sehr empfehlenswert 😁


Sehr wohl,… sehr wohl!


----------



## Wendeline (19. April 2022)

Pres_Skroob schrieb:


> Wie viel Brechsand wurde bis jetzt rangeschafft? 😅


 
Nullkommagarnix und bleibt auch so👍


----------



## Kraxler23 (19. April 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Nullkommagarnix und bleibt auch so👍


Ok das ist geil!!!


----------



## DaveGo (19. April 2022)

Freue mich riesig.

Grüße!


----------



## f-slash (20. April 2022)

Weiß schon jemand mit wie vielen Strecken man rechnen kann?  🙂


----------



## DaveGo (20. April 2022)

Gibts da nen lift?


----------



## casir (20. April 2022)

Anker- und Tellerlift mit einer mega steilen Stelle 😀


----------



## Frell (20. April 2022)

Gibt es bereits Infos ob der Park mit in die Gravity Card reinkommt? Ich muss auf meiner nächsten RR oder MTB Tour mal ne Strecke über Schmallenberg fahren, um mal nen Blick zu erhaschen und vielleicht nen Burger zu essen.


----------



## Wendeline (21. April 2022)

Die Anzahl fand ich jetzt schwer zu schätzen. Einige Strecken waren auch noch nur aufgrund von Fähnchen an den Bäumen zu erahnen. Aber ein paar werden es werden😁

Sehr schön fand ich auch, dass ein paar Strecken quasi nur per Hand (Hacke und Schaufel) angelegt werden. Also nichts mit Rüttelplatte etc. 

Hab zwar keine Bilder von den Strecken aber vom Burger: 






Wild-Patty mit Camembert, Preiselbeer-Whiskey-Sauce, frittierter Rucola und Salat😊


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. April 2022)

Schaut Maximalpreiseliert aus. 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiark (23. April 2022)

Hi.
Also wer bei FB ist kann gerne zu uns in die Gruppe kommen.









						Green Hill Bikepark Supporter | Facebook
					

Diese Gruppe dient zum Austausch und um das Team rund um den Green Hill Bikepark zu supporten.  Wir freuen uns auf den Park und möchten so einen Beitrag leisten das Projekt zu unterstützen. Down Hill...




					www.facebook.com
				




Grüße


----------



## DaveGo (26. April 2022)

Wer ist beim no dig no ride event dabei?



			https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cc0XUlGD1PK/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Thiark (26. April 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Wer ist beim no dig no ride event dabei?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cc0XUlGD1PK/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Bin zwar noch in Essen, versuche aber zu kommen.


----------



## sammy12300 (26. April 2022)

Hört sich gut an, aber hab ich ein Datum übersehen?


----------



## Wendeline (26. April 2022)

7. und 8. Mai.


----------



## sammy12300 (26. April 2022)

Danke! Ist natürlich wieder passend mit anderen Terminen...


----------



## DaveGo (26. April 2022)

Ich bIn leider lol in finale ligure


----------



## Schumo (26. April 2022)

Ich bin da heute auch mal hergefahren, was man von unten so sieht sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr geil aus


----------



## Schumo (3. Mai 2022)

Neues Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (10. Mai 2022)

Wow! Das sind ja fantastische Neuigkeiten!

Nach WiBe am Freitag und Willingen am letzten Sonntag hab ich nämlich auch n bisschen diese Brechsand- Murmelbahnen satt (wobei 1 Flowtrail in jeden Park gehört mMn.).

Ich bin nur froh, dass ich davon erst jetzt etwas mitbekomme... die 2 Jahre Warterei hätten weh getan!

Fantastische Neuigkeiten... gerade in der Ferienzeit, wenn man mit dem Nachwuchs auch mal etwas länger dort verweilen möchte, aber ob des Ansturms in WiBe es kaum noch machbar war.
Gut, dass sich das jetzt mal etwas verteilt. Auch an langen WE ist WiBe absolut an der Kapazitätsgrenze.

Und etwas Wettbewerb tut auch gut! 39 EUR für die Tageskarte in WiBe, 10er Karte 33! EUR  und wenig Innovationen in den letzten Jahren (Loose Lee ist irgendwie so wie die Murmelbahn früher auch gewesen ist) und ein desaströs von Borkenkäfern zerstörter Hügel sind irgendwie nicht mehr das, was es vor 10 Jahren mal war.

Bedarf für den neuen Park ist da!
Und die verkehrstechnische Anbindung ab Meschede ist auch top und kann die paar mehr PKWs im Sommer lockerst stemmen.
Schön finde ich, dass es etwas abseits gelegen ist. Ähnlich wie Hunau... 1 Parkplatz, eine Ski/Bikehütte und n Lift. Dazu noch qualitativ gutes Essen? Toppestens!
Woll?


----------



## Thiark (10. Mai 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Wow! Das sind ja fantastische Neuigkeiten!
> 
> Nach WiBe am Freitag und Willingen am letzten Sonntag hab ich nämlich auch n bisschen diese Brechsand- Murmelbahnen satt (wobei 1 Flowtrail in jeden Park gehört mMn.).
> 
> ...


Das NoDig NoRide Event am Wochenende war auch ein voller Erfolg. Was soll ich sagen. Ich bin ein großer Fan.
Heute war ich in Winterberg…. aber nicht mehr lange 😁👍🏼


----------



## Scili (10. Mai 2022)

Thiark schrieb:


> Das NoDig NoRide Event am Wochenende war auch ein voller Erfolg.


Das hab ich leider ein paar Tage zu spät mitbekommen… hatte Sa Zeit :/

Aber wo Du grad in WiBe warst: Ist die Northshore und Enduro wieder komplett geöffnet?
Will/muss am Fr doch nochmals hin ^^


----------



## Thiark (10. Mai 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Das hab ich leider ein paar Tage zu spät mitbekommen… hatte Sa Zeit :/
> 
> Aber wo Du grad in WiBe warst: Ist die Northshore und Enduro wieder komplett geöffnet?
> Will/muss am Fr doch nochmals hin ^^


Keine Ahnung… ich war mit Frau und meiner Tochter die ganze Zeit im Übungsparcour 😁


----------



## sammy12300 (10. Mai 2022)

Also der Singletrail in Wibe war noch zu, lagen noch Bäume drin...grumlll...
Bin auch megaglücklich, das da was passiert als Ersatz! Wie war den das Event? Erzähl mal nen bisschen 👍


----------



## luftschaukel (15. Mai 2022)

Hui!
Ich glaub ich mach im Sommer mal ein langes WE im Sauerland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiark (15. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hui!
> Ich glaub ich mach im Sommer mal ein langes WE im Sauerland!


Lustig wie Du Woche schreibst 😁.


----------



## JDEM (15. Mai 2022)

Hoffe die bauen im Tal noch was für sie Kids zum üben, dann komm ich am Wochenende öfter mit der Familie vorbei.


----------



## Thiark (15. Mai 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hoffe die bauen im Tal noch was für sie Kids zum üben, dann komm ich am Wochenende öfter mit der Familie vorbei.


Ich glaube du wirst zufrieden sein. 😉


----------



## luftschaukel (15. Mai 2022)

Junge! Schaut geil aus!

Kennt wer da eine FeWo wo man mit Hund hin darf?


----------



## Thiark (15. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Junge! Schaut geil aus!
> 
> Kennt wer da eine FeWo wo man mit Hund hin darf?


Frag mal bei uns bei den Stratmanns nach. Die haben zwei Ferienwohnungen. Es sind 2,5 Kilometer zum Greenhill. 






						Campingplatz - Zeltwiese - 100 Stellplätze - Schmallenberg / Osterwald (Sauerland) | Hunau Camping
					

Unser Campingplatz mitten im Sauerland: Egal ob Skifahren, Mountainbike fahren, wandern oder einfach nur entspannen, bei uns erlebt Ihr Urlaub am Herzen der Natur. Auch im Winter!




					www.hunau-camping.de
				




;-)


----------



## luftschaukel (15. Mai 2022)

Danke! Ist gespeichert!


----------



## Schumo (15. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Junge! Schaut geil aus!
> 
> Kennt wer da eine FeWo wo man mit Hund hin darf?



Meine Mutter hat auch 2 Ferienwohnungen, sind 5 km bis zum Greenhill.


----------



## Scili (16. Mai 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CdoJEsRD2r8/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=
		

Uiuiui….


----------



## 3rdNERD (20. Mai 2022)

Ick freu mir schon wie blöd auf die Eröffnung. Den bisherighen Berichten und Videos nach zu urteilen, wäre das genau die Mischung an Strecken, die ich woanders vermisse. Allerdings habe ich noch etwas Respekt, wenn ich Schlepplift mit Lenkerbefestigung höre. Ich hoffe nicht so, wie in Schulenberg. Das fand ich ziemlich gruselig.


----------



## Schumo (22. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche war in einem Video doch die Rede von diesem System. 








						easyLOOPsystem: Die MTB-Revolution für den Schlepplift
					

Das easyLOOPsystem ist eine Neuheit, die den Bikepark-Betrieb an Schleppliften revolutionieren will. Alle Infos dazu gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Aber mal ne andere Frage, wie verhält sich der "Acker" aus denen sie die Strecken bauen wenn es mal nass ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schumo (22. Mai 2022)

Teil 3 ist auch raus


----------



## emtezet13 (22. Mai 2022)

wenn der park nur halb so gut wird wie das marketing werden wir alle richtig viel spaß dort haben 🤩
ich hab richtig bock!!! 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## emtezet13 (22. Mai 2022)

doppelt 🙃


----------



## mad raven (22. Mai 2022)

gibt es eigentlich schon irgendeine art vorschau der nicht flow-trails?


----------



## LaBoom93 (24. Mai 2022)

Hallo erstmal! Ich bin hier ganz neu. Tatsächlich hat mich dieser Thread über den GreenHill Bikepark hier hin gelockt.  
Ich wohne tatsächlich nur knapp 10min mit dem Fahrrad davon entfernt, weshalb ich sicherlich eine Jahreskarte dafür erwerben werde. ;-)
Bin auch noch ein totaler Anfänger (war noch nie im Bikepark), aber mit meinem alten Hardtail bin ich schon so einige krasse Bergabfahrten zügig heruntergefahren!  Jetzt, mit einem recht guten und nagelneuem Fully (GT Bicycle Force Carbon) sollten dann auch Bikeparks befahrbar sein. Ich bin gespannt!

Weiß jemand zufällig, wann ungefähr die Eröffnung geplant ist?


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2022)

Bin auf dem Weg nach Winterberg mal am Green Hill vorbeigefahren und musste doch mal einen Blick riskieren
Und das was ich gesehen habe, hat mich total begeistert🙌
Unglaublich genial😍
Ich glaube, da entsteht was ganz großes🙂


----------



## Schumo (1. Juni 2022)

Eröffnungswochenende ist das erste Juli-Wochenende (1.-3.7).


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Juni 2022)

ich bin auch schwer gespannt 



			https://www.instagram.com/tv/CeRImZJjffq/?igshid=MDJmNzVkMjY=


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (6. Juni 2022)

Heute durfte Patrick Owomoyela dann mal die Strecken testen und auf Instagram darüber berichten. 
Jetzt weiß ich immerhin, dass dieser gerne MTB fährt. Marketingtechnisch wird hier das ganz große Rad gedreht. 



			https://www.instagram.com/owomuck/?hl=de
		


Ich selbst warte auch noch, ob es dort schöne Naturtrails geben wird oder nicht. Aushängeschild wird ja nun erstmal wohl die Jumpline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (10. Juni 2022)

Ich bin am Dienstag noch um den Berg gefahren. Das Ganze sieht bisher sehr vielversprechend aus. So wie mir das aussieht, gehen die meisten Trails alle nahtlos ineinander über.
Über das Liftsystem mache ich mir nicht so große Sorgen. Am Ende wird es einmal richtig steil, was vielleicht noch einige von dem Skihang kennen. Die Linie des Liftes steigt aber ja nicht im gleichen steilen Winkel an sondern wird zum Gipfel hin flacher. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dadurch das Vorderrad gut am Boden gehalten wird. Ich hab Bock!


----------



## mad raven (10. Juni 2022)

Mir ist es schon sehr viel Marketing bla. Aber solange der Park am Ende halt was es verspricht ist alles gut. 
Aber sie haben selber die Messlatte sehr hoch gelegt.
Wird auf jeden Fall angeschaut sobald der Park offenen ist


----------



## UnknownUser (10. Juni 2022)

ich finde es ist nichts verwerfliches daran, heutzutage die Kanäle zu nutzen, die zur Verfügung stehen und das machen sie schon echt gut. 
Alles weitere muss sich erstmal im Laufe der Zeit einspielen. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, dass ein weiterer Park im Sauerland zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Wendeline (12. Juni 2022)

Also ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juni 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Mir ist es schon sehr viel Marketing bla. Aber solange der Park am Ende halt was es verspricht ist alles gut.
> Aber sie haben selber die Messlatte sehr hoch gelegt.
> Wird auf jeden Fall angeschaut sobald der Park offenen ist


Ich finde eigentlich ist es das Gegenteil  
Heute wird jeder Mist sofort hochgeladen, aber im Green Hill Bikepark wurden immer nur Häppchen serviert, die definitiv Lust auf mehr machen🙌
Alleine die Streckenlängen ist unglaublich und dann noch mit welcher Hingabe die Strecken gebaut wurden ist einfach grandios😍
Ich hab meinen neuen Lieblingsbikepark schon gefunden


----------



## LaBoom93 (13. Juni 2022)

Meint ihr es wird am Eröffnungswochemende sehr voll? Ich bin Anfänger und war noch nie in einem Bikepark und hab etwas Angst, dass ich da "über" wäre 🙈😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (13. Juni 2022)

Es soll wohl nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Tickets geben, laut Aussage im Video 🤔


----------



## ThomasH77 (13. Juni 2022)

Der Untergrund sieht mega aus. Die Strecken mit vielen Sprüngen die neue Challenges bieten. Dazu interessante Streckenläufe (nicht so viele s-Kurven, sondern mehr Speed). Also werden dann denk ich die bremswellengeplagten Winterberger genauso vorort sein, wie die S-Kurven geplagten Willinger...


----------



## Rad-ab (13. Juni 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Es soll wohl nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Tickets geben, laut Aussage im Video 🤔


ja? die Aussage hab ich überhört, hast du einen Zeitindex zu der Aussage?


----------



## FJ836 (13. Juni 2022)

Sieht auf jeden Fall so aus, als wäre da von Anfang an ziemlich viel richtig gemacht worden ... viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## mad raven (13. Juni 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> ja? die Aussage hab ich überhört, hast du einen Zeitindex zu der Aussage?


wird irgendwann gegen ende erwähnt


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Juni 2022)

wir werden mal hinfahren, aber nur zum schauen, fahren tun wir dann ein andermal ...


----------



## Chainzuck (17. Juni 2022)

Sieht echt super aus. Wird demnächst getestet. Wäre ein Träumchen als weniger volle Alternative am Wochenende.


----------



## Scili (21. Juni 2022)

Ticketverkauf startet bald lt. Info bei Insta.


----------



## LukE85 (22. Juni 2022)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Alleine die Streckenlängen ist unglaublich


Wie lang sind denn die Strecken, gibts schon ne Trailmap oder sowas ?


----------



## UnknownUser (23. Juni 2022)

Leider noch nichts, soweit ich weiß. Wäre mal langsam ganz nett wie ich finde. Die Eröffnung ist nächste Woche und man weiß bisher relativ wenig. Ich weiß, dass es Lift- und Nutzungskarten geben wird. D.h. man kann aus eigenen Stücken hochkurbeln und die Strecken nutzen. Daraus erschließe ich mir, dass einige Trails eher wie naturbelassene Singletrails angelegt wurden? Auch zu einer Fullface Plficht etc. hat man noch nichts gehört. Halten sich schon sehr bedeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Type477 (23. Juni 2022)

Teil 4 ist mittlerweile verfügbar 🤩


----------



## Wendeline (23. Juni 2022)

Falls ihr überlegt am Eröffnungswochenende bzw. in den Sommerferien den Park zu testen: die L740 bei Silbach und die L776 über den Rimberg sind bis Ende der Sommerferien voll gesperrt!


----------



## Marc_Bo (24. Juni 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Falls ihr überlegt am Eröffnungswochenende bzw. in den Sommerferien den Park zu testen: die L740 bei Silbach und die L776 über den Rimberg sind bis Ende der Sommerferien voll gesperrt!


In Silbach gibt's ne Ampel Schaltung Richtung Siedlinghausen, und umgekehrt. Anliegen solltet ihr haben 
Kommend von WTB in Silbach nach der großen Kreuzung nächste links. Unter der Bahnbrücke her Richtung Ennert. Aus Olsberg kommend, in Siedlinghausen an der Sparkasse rechts, dann 3te links in die Ennertstraße.


----------



## emtezet13 (24. Juni 2022)

Ich wollte evtl. am Sonntag mal hin und mir das ganze "von außen" schon mal anschauen, quasi die Zufahrts- und Rettungswege abfahren. Das sollte keine Probleme machen, oder? Oder wird man eher abgewiesen das die in Ruhe bauen können?


----------



## LukE85 (26. Juni 2022)

Trailmap ist verfügbar:

Click

sieht richtig gut aus, zumindest sinds viele Strecken. Das dürfte Winterberg auch etwas entzerren, da kann man ja am WE kaum hin, megavoll.


----------



## LaBoom93 (26. Juni 2022)

Tickets sind raus!!!! 30 Euro pro Tag oder 65 für alle 3 👍😉


----------



## DaCrazyP (27. Juni 2022)

Also was ich bisher in den Videos gesehen habe, begeistert mich total. Da wollten die Betreiber keine halben Sachen machen.
Sehr löblich finde ich auch den kurzen Zeitraum, indem das alles umgesetzt wurde.
Im westlichen Sauerland (MK) scheint es ja schon ein Lebenswerk zu sein zwei pisselige Trails zu genehmigen. Hier könnten sich mal alle ein Beispiel dran nehmen. Es muss aber scheinbar auch wirklich gewollt sein. Der Vorteil am Green Hill ist wohl der, dass die Fläche mit allen Rechten der Betreiberfamilie gehört, die auch wirtschaftlich davon abhängig ist. So gibt es dort keine Intressenkonflikte.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dem Park viel Erfolg. Ein Besuch ist definitiv eingeplant (oder sicher auch mehrere).


----------



## mad raven (29. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie gut man den Park mit Öffis erreichen kann? Laut Googlemaps gibt es da wohl eine Bushaltestelle mit Verbindung nach Meschede (S90) , aber ich finde nirgends einen aktuellen Fahrplan..


----------



## UnknownUser (29. Juni 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie gut man den Park mit Öffis erreichen kann? Laut Googlemaps gibt es da wohl eine Bushaltestelle mit Verbindung nach Meschede (S90) , aber ich finde nirgends einen aktuellen Fahrplan..



Also die Busverbindungen in der Umgebung sind fürchterlich. Mit dem RE kommt man bis Meschede. Von da aus wird es vermutlich mit dem Bus irgendwie gehen, aber ich denke nicht ohne Umsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Type477 (29. Juni 2022)

Gibt ein neues Video auf dem Channel vom Park.


----------



## mad raven (29. Juni 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Also die Busverbindungen in der Umgebung sind fürchterlich. Mit dem RE kommt man bis Meschede. Von da aus wird es vermutlich mit dem Bus irgendwie gehen, aber ich denke nicht ohne Umsteigen


also angeblich ohne umsteigen ab Meschede. aber die Verbindungen die mir die Bahn anzeigt sind bescheiden. 
Ich hätte gerne einen aktuellen Busfahrplan ab Meseschde (oder die Haltestelle am Park: Gellinghausen, Skilift) um zu wissen wie die Busse überhaupt fahren.


----------



## Marc_Bo (30. Juni 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> also angeblich ohne umsteigen ab Meschede. aber die Verbindungen die mir die Bahn anzeigt sind bescheiden.
> Ich hätte gerne einen aktuellen Busfahrplan ab Meseschde (oder die Haltestelle am Park: Gellinghausen, Skilift) um zu wissen wie die Busse überhaupt fahren.


Willkommen im Öffi Paradies Sauerland …
Ab Meschede Stündlich zur vollen Stunde, Fahrzeit etwa 35-40min.
Radmitnahme gut Glück 🍀


----------



## Schumo (30. Juni 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> also angeblich ohne umsteigen ab Meschede. aber die Verbindungen die mir die Bahn anzeigt sind bescheiden.
> Ich hätte gerne einen aktuellen Busfahrplan ab Meseschde (oder die Haltestelle am Park: Gellinghausen, Skilift) um zu wissen wie die Busse überhaupt fahren.



Such hier mal nach dem S90. 
Die Haltestelle wird jetzt in den Ferien aber nicht angefahren, also müsste man von Westernbödefeld aus die 3km hinradeln. 



Marc_Bo schrieb:


> Willkommen im Öffi Paradies Sauerland …


Wobei der S90 auch schon eine massive Verbesserung ist zu dem 374 in meiner Jugend, da war es schon ein Problem am Wochenende aus oder wieder ins Dorf zu kommen.


----------



## luftschaukel (30. Juni 2022)

Also ehrlich, da werden Wade Simmons & Co eingeflogen und dann, naja Bilder sind schön in dem Video, aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl das der Park quasi wie jeder andere werden wird. Nur die machen da viel tralla draus.
anfänglich war ich ja auch begeistert, aber die Lines hauen mich nach ein paar gesehenen Videos nimmer vom Hocker.
Aber wenn wir mal in der Gegend sind, dann werden wir uns den mal Live ansehen.


----------



## Pres_Skroob (30. Juni 2022)

Für das Gelände haben die schon ordentlich was rausgeholt, denke ich.
Hätte aber auf mehr Naturtrails gehofft.
Ich hoffe mal das die auch unter der Woche öffnen werden, damit
ich mir ein vernünftiges Bild machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_Bo (30. Juni 2022)

Schumo schrieb:


> Such hier mal nach dem S90.


Bis 9.8.
Normaler Fahrplan
Hinradeln sollte kein Problem sein, die L776 würde ich aber meinden und ein paar Höhenmeter mehr in kauf nehmen. Dann ist man schon warm und kann gleich die erste Abfahrt mitnehmen


----------



## mad raven (30. Juni 2022)

Marc_Bo schrieb:


> Bis 9.8.
> Normaler Fahrplan
> Hinradeln sollte kein Problem sein, die L776 würde ich aber meinden und ein paar Höhenmeter mehr in kauf nehmen. Dann ist man schon warm und kann gleich die erste Abfahrt mitnehmen


Hängt stark vom bike ab. mit dem DH habe ich kene Lust auf uphill, mit dem HT ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Scili (30. Juni 2022)

Nebenan im Newsbereich fragen viele, wo denn wohl P2 und P3 sein sollen?
Weiss das evtl. jemand von Euch?


----------



## Thiark (30. Juni 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, da werden Wade Simmons & Co eingeflogen und dann, naja Bilder sind schön in dem Video, aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl das der Park quasi wie jeder andere werden wird. Nur die machen da viel tralla draus.
> anfänglich war ich ja auch begeistert, aber die Lines hauen mich nach ein paar gesehenen Videos nimmer vom Hocker.
> Aber wenn wir mal in der Gegend sind, dann werden wir uns den mal Live ansehen.



Wie wäre es denn damit: Du besuchst den Park und schaust dir das mal vor Ort genau an und gibst dann ein Review. Strecken sind ja alle benannt und dann kannst Du auch fundiert beschreiben was Dir nicht zusagt. 
Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass auf Grundlage von einigen Videosequenzen 15 km Strecke begutachtet werden und dieser Post wie viele andere sind…


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2022)

320km und 7 große Baustellen, da warte ich bis nächstes Jahr 
Dann dürfte auch alles fertig sein und eingerollt.


----------



## Rad-ab (30. Juni 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Nebenan im Newsbereich fragen viele, wo denn wohl P2 und P3 sein sollen?
> Weiss das evtl. jemand von Euch?


Das Frage ich mich auch gerade.

etwas mehr Details auf der Homepage wäre schon nett...   

Ticket für Sonntag ist gebucht, bin gespannt


----------



## Thiark (30. Juni 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, da werden Wade Simmons & Co eingeflogen und dann, naja Bilder sind schön in dem Video, aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl das der Park quasi wie jeder andere werden wird. Nur die machen da viel tralla draus.
> anfänglich war ich ja auch begeistert, aber die Lines hauen mich nach ein paar gesehenen Videos nimmer vom Hocker.
> Aber wenn wir mal in der Gegend sind, dann werden wir uns den mal Live ansehen.











						Klein-Kanada im Sauerland: So gut ist der neue Greenhill Bikepark
					

Der neue Greenhill Bikepark will Kanada-Feeling ins Sauerland bringen. Wir konnten den frischen Bikepark bereits testen – hier alle Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Vllt noch einige Eindrücke.


----------



## Marc_Bo (30. Juni 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Nebenan im Newsbereich fragen viele, wo denn wohl P2 und P3 sein sollen?
> Weiss das evtl. jemand von Euch?


Vielleicht am Rimberg und am Hunau Lift...5€ nehmen die sicher gerne.


----------



## Type477 (7. Juli 2022)

So hier ist dann auch noch Episode 5 vom Diary…


----------



## mad raven (10. Juli 2022)

ich Samstag da gewesen und muss sagen, der Park ist wirklich gut geworden Die schwarzen Jumptrails hebe ich mir mit meinem HT gespart, aber alles andere ist super gebaut und funktioniert einfach.

Was ich besonders gut finde sind die vielen kleinen Details auch abseits der Trails (z.b. Kompressor statt Pumpe, gemütliche Sitzkissen mit Aussicht oben,..) und der wunderbar funktionierende Schlepplift (ich hätte nie gedacht dass ich das jemals schreibe).

Einziger kleiner Wermutstropfen - aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau: mir fehlt eine astreine DH Strecke. die Groomer kommt am ehesten dran, bietet aber leider wenig Möglichkeiten zur Linienwahl

Im Vergleich zu WiBe oder Willigen würde sage, alle drei haben ihre eigene Art und Zielgruppe. Wenn man auf Airtime und sehr gut gebaute flowige (nicht Flow-) Trails aus ist, ist man im Green Hill sicher gut aufgehoben. Ist aber sicherlich der am wenigsten Einsteiger freundliche  der der Parks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schumo (14. Juli 2022)

Ich war gestern auch mit nem Kumpel da. 
Ist echt schön geworden. Liften hat auch gut geklappt, auch wenn der Lift doch bei gut der Hälfte der Fahrten mal stoppte. Wartezeit am Lift waren durchschnittlich 2-3 Minuten hätte ich gesagt, maximal war es vielleicht mal doppelt so lang. Kurzzeitig hatten sie auch mal den linken Lift am laufen, der war aber immer noch langsamer als der Rechte. Der obere Parkplatz war voll, der untere noch sehr leer. 
Das Essen in der Hütte war lecker, Preislich heutzutage vermutlich normal, keine Ahnung, gehe selten auswärts essen. Nur die in der Karte beworbene _große_ Portion aus denen meine Mediterranen Pommes bestehen sollten war halt klein.  
Zu den Strecken, ich bin Anfänger, und fahre auch nur ein XC HT, von daher kann ich zu den roten (na okay, die Mixtape bin ich mal gerollt, und bei der Canadian Tuxedo bin ich bei der ersten Möglichkeit wieder auf blau gewechselt) und schwarzen Strecken nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, mein Kumpel war aber angetan. 
Grün und Blau find ich aber sehr gelungen, mein Favorit ist ganz klar die Jonas & Pablo. Die ist im oberen Teil, wo man wieder aus dem Wald kommt nur leider schon etwas mitgenommen. 
Und die "Wellen" zwischen dem Happy End und dem Lift find ich ziemlich meh, aber da wird ja auch nebenan noch irgendwas gebaggert. 
Und für richtiges Kanadaflair sorgt auch die komplette Beschilderung auf Englisch...


----------

